# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Top 3 must see things in Austria

## starstivee

In Austria, I have only visited Vienna, unfortunately. However, what I did like there were:

-The Schonbrunn Palace
-The Hofburg Palace
-Danube Tower

----------


## ryanhollmans

Autria is an amazing travel destination that has many eye pleasing spots to watch and enjoy. Here I get such valuable information about top 3 things in Austria that must be watched by people.

----------


## GFI

Check out below the top places in Austria:
Hofburg Imperial Palace
Grossglockner Alpine Road
Carnutinum Archaeological Museum
Eisriesenwelt Caves
Salzburg
Vienna
Hohe Tauern National Park
Whenever you travel Austria so never miss these places which I mentioned above.

----------


## sharjeel

Australia is a nice place for traveling many amazing things and beaches there,i like The Hofburg Palace very much there

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the advice when i will go there i saw that places.

----------


## igeorge

Vienna is one of the prominent destinations in Austria because its a city of dreams and  you can see the imperial architecture and visit the places that influenced some of the most famous classical musicians, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Strauss, Brahms, etc. Furthermore, there are lots some good and attractive beaches are over there where you will enjoy pretty much.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The countrys other notable regions include the northern Bohemian Forest, Traunsee Lake and eastern hillside vineyards.
As we all know Austria is a country rich with history, beautiful places, traditions and activities that are distinct to the area.
So don't miss to see,
1. Melk Abbey
2. Vienna State Opera 
3. Schonbrunn Palace

----------


## sankalppatil732

Austria is a German-speaking country in Central Europe, characterized by mountain villages, baroque architecture, Imperial history and rugged Alpine terrain. Vienna, its Danube River capital, is home to the Schönbrunn and Hofburg palaces. It has counted Mozart, Strauss and Freud among its residents. The countrys other notable regions include the northern Bohemian Forest, Traunsee Lake and eastern hillside vineyards.

----------


## davidsmith36

Austria is a nation that is also referred to for its beautiful excellence as it is for its social exercises. 
Look at beneath the top places in Austria: 
1.Hofburg Imperial Palace 

2.Grossglockner Alpine Road 

3.Carnutinum Archeological Museum

----------


## steffidsouza46

However, Austria is just as popular for summer tourists who visit its historic cities below are some of the top tourist attractions in Austria that are sure to make 3. Grossglockner Alpine Road. Gross glockner Alpine Road is a Truly one of the most unique places in Austria, you must experience Hallstatt.

----------

